# Where do I find Auto Advance?



## cameragirl (Feb 6, 2011)

In one of Matt Kloskowski's video classes he tells about the Auto Advance option; (under Photo) set flag - set rating - set color label - and then he shows the Auto Advance.....I have LR3 updated to the latest version 3.3 but I have no Auto Advance? Anyone?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi cameragirl, it's either the CapsLock key or you'll find it about 3/4 of the way down the Photo menu.  Either will do the same job.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 6, 2011)

You must be in the Library Module to have access to the Auto-advance option. I am guessing you are trying from Develop. Go to Library and set the option and then continue with your work.


----------



## cameragirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi cameragirl, it's either the CapsLock key or you'll find it about 3/4 of the way down the Photo menu.  Either will do the same job.


 
You're fabulous! Thanks!!


----------

